# bumpy ride



## down4myne (Feb 22, 2003)

ok I know this may be an silly question to senior mod of cars but I just started so help me out. ok, I just put eibach sportline springs on my 97 200sx se and the ride is pretty bumpy now. What can be added or done to stop the bumpy ride? Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Do you still have your stock shocks/struts? If so, the use of stiffer aftermarket springs will cause the fairly weak and floaty stock shocks/struts to "boucne" due to the increased stiffness... I'm not an expert on this either. Installing some aftermarket shocks/struts will decrease the bouncing since the aftermarket parts are stiffer. Someone can probably be more specific, but you get the point. Hope this helps...


----------



## down4myne (Feb 22, 2003)

*thanks*

I do buy some aftermarket shocks any good brand to get out there.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

KYB AGXs... they are adjustable (4-way fronts, 8-way rears), and usually run just under $400 for a set... less if you are in on a group deal.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

This has been discussed extensively go to the suspension and brakes section http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15361 this has links to a few suspension threads on B14's it's titled Too lazy to search for B14 suspension Q&A, look here. Updated 2-26-03 in case the link doesnt work


----------

